# heuristics = ευρετική



## georgago (Nov 21, 2010)

Γεια σας Εχω δυσκολευτεί με τον όρο heuristics 
Εκτος από το ότι δεν ξερω να το μεταφράσω δυσκολεύομαι και να καταλάβω τι σημαινει:

_In many situations, individuals use rules of thumb – heuristics – that they have learned over time that work relatively well in a particular setting. Fishers end up “fishing for knowledge” where using heuristics over time enables them to recognize diverse clues of environmental processes that they need to take into account when making their own decisions._


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2010)

Ευρετική.
Βλέπε εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες. 

Καταρχάς η μετάφραση, απ' ό,τι λένε τα λεξικά, είναι:
n. - ευρετική (μέθοδος αυτοδιδαχής)
adj. - διερευνητικός, βολιδοσκοπικός ​
Διαβάζω για τον ορισμό της λέξης:
Ευρετικές μέθοδοι (heuristic methods): Ευρετική ονομάζεται κάθε μη αλγοριθμική μέθοδος επίλυσης προβλημάτων, στην οποία η πορεία προς ένα τελικό αποδεκτό αποτέλεσμα στηρίζεται σε μια σειρά προσεγγιστικών αποτελεσμάτων. Αν και οι ευρετικές μέθοδοι δίνουν απλές και ικανοποιητικές λύσεις σε μερικά προβλήματα, τίποτα δεν εγγυάται ότι αυτές οι λύσεις είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές. Συνήθως δίνουν προσεγγίσεις των βέλτιστων λύσεων και κάποιες φορές προτιμούνται επειδή δίνουν αποδεκτές απαντήσεις σε μικρό χρόνο. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν κύριο εργαλείο βελτιστοποίησης.


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2010)

Ευρετική.
Ορισμοί και μετάφραση του όρου σε πολλές γλώσσες εδώ.

Επίσης από εδώ:
Ευρετικές μέθοδοι (heuristic methods): Ευρετική ονομάζεται κάθε μη αλγοριθμική μέθοδος επίλυσης προβλημάτων, στην οποία η πορεία προς ένα τελικό αποδεκτό αποτέλεσμα στηρίζεται σε μια σειρά προσεγγιστικών αποτελεσμάτων. Αν και οι ευρετικές μέθοδοι δίνουν απλές και ικανοποιητικές λύσεις σε μερικά προβλήματα, τίποτα δεν εγγυάται ότι αυτές οι λύσεις είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές. Συνήθως δίνουν προσεγγίσεις των βέλτιστων λύσεων και κάποιες φορές προτιμούνται επειδή δίνουν αποδεκτές απαντήσεις σε μικρό χρόνο. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν κύριο εργαλείο βελτιστοποίησης.

Edit: Άλεξ, πιάσε κόκκινο. Αλλά μας έριξε στ' αυτιά ο Θέμης.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Πιάσε κόκκινο-κόκκινο, επειδή ετοιμαζόμουν να σου γράψω "πιάσε κόκκινο"


----------



## georgago (Nov 21, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Να προσθέσω ότι η λέξη _ευρετικός_ προέρχεται από το ουσιαστικό _ευρετής_ (κι αυτό από την _εύρεση_). Να μη μας παρασύρει ο _εφευρέτης_ σε παρατονισμό. Ο _ευρετής_ υπάρχει και στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη:
*ευρετής (ο)* [αρχ.] 1. αυτός που πρώτος επινόησε κάτι: _ο Ερμής ο Τρισμέγιστος θεωρείται ευρετής της γραφής, των τεχνών και των γραμμάτων_ • 2. αυτός που βρήκε χαμένο αντικείμενο: _ο ευρετής απαιτεί από τον δικαιούχο τα εύρετρα_.

Και το _ευρετήριο_ από τον _ευρετή_ σχηματίστηκε, όπως και τα _ευρετίκια_ ή, καλύτερα, _βρετίκια_ για τα εύρετρα. Στα αρχαία _ευρετικός_ ήταν ο εφευρετικός, ο επινοητικός. Υπήρχε και ο _ευρετικός λόγος_, που είχε να κάνει με την έρευνα και την αναζήτηση. Από αυτή τη λέξη οι Άγγλοι έφτιαξα το _heuretic_ (του 1838. OED: the branch of logic which treats of the art of discovery or invention). Αγνοήστε τα πολλά ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο. Με αυτή τη σημασία (κλάδος της λογικής) σπανιότατα χρησιμοποιείται. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πολλά ευρήματα είναι από... τύψεις, επειδή ο σχηματισμός _*heuristics*_ είναι λανθασμένος. Πήραν, δηλαδή το _heur-_ τού _ευρίσκω_ και του κότσαραν το -_istics_ που το είχαν σε άλλες λέξεις αλλά το οποίο βγήκε από τα ρήματα σε -_ίζω_!

Να 'ναι η πατάτα του Κόλεριτζ; Το ωραίο είναι ότι στα τρία πρώτα παραδείγματα του OED, κάθε φορά κάποιος προτείνει για καινούργια τη λέξη και κάθε φορά κάνει το ίδιο λάθος:


1821 Coleridge _Let._ 8 Jan. (1971) V. 133, I am‥getting regularly on with my Logic—in 3 parts—‥3. Organic or Heuristic (εὑριστικόν).
1853 N. & Q. i. _Ser._ VII. 320 _Heuristic_,‥as an English scholar would write it, or _Heuristisch_, as it would be written by a German.
1860 Whewell in _Todhunter's Acc. W.'s Wks._ (1876) II. 418 If you will not let me treat the Art of Discovery as a kind of Logic, I must take a new name for it, Heuristic, for example.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο επηρέασαν τα γερμανικά, εδώ θα μας τα πουν άλλοι:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heuristik

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι και στις άλλες δυτικές γλώσσες έχουν επαναλάβει το λάθος (σε όλες με -_ist_-) αλλά στη λούμπα έχουν πέσει και πολλοί εδώ: ένας στους εφτά στο διαδίκτυο λέει *_ευριστική_, αλλά πιστεύω ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε το λάθος. Το σωστό, *ευρετική*, υπάρχει και στον Οδυσσέα και στο Penguin, εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες.

Έρευνα, λοιπόν. Να μη μένουμε στη θεωρία και να μην κολλάμε στα γνωστά. Αυτό σημαίνει.


----------

